# Struwwelpeter, the texel hairless!



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I placed my rex hairless carrier buck with his hairless daughter... and was surprised with some cute texels. One of which is now going bald, yay  Presenting Struwwelpeter, the texel hairless. What I wouldn't give for her to stay this way forever!


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Not gonna lie--made me laugh! I am starting fuzzy hairless myself, and there is some texel in the lines--wouldn't mind ending up with something like this. Sheepy looking little thing =D Congrats!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

She is really cute! 
Texels are beautiful. Not easy to find though.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, the mohawk!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Quite a cute little thing! I'm excited though for her to lose all her hair and become a hairless!!!


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

That's so weird, and cute, of course.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh man, if you could keep them at that stage, you'd have a line of hedgehog mice!


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

They look like sheep!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

MythsNTails: This is true hairless, in which the mice develop fur like normal but then lose it, nose to tail. Your fuzzy hairless (in texel, hoo!) will be different. Fuzzy is a pretty variable gene, with mice nearly hairless all the way to having sparse but very long curly hairs or very dense curly coats.

And I agree that the mouse looks like a hedgehog! Congrats on the hairless!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful, looks like an albino hedghog


----------

